# almost walleye run time



## jrled (Nov 13, 2005)

well its about that time shoulder to shoulder on the sandusky river,fishing for eyes. I've lived in fremont for 8 years never bothered to fish for them until last year .I only caught two fish during the whole run and i waas there three or four days a week.I did manage to get a ticket for snagging,i know what your thinking i'm not down there yankin and crankin the fish i snagged was under the jaw not the tail not the back. ODNR got me just doin his job right! we'll i'm debating even going this year i have learned my lesson but I love fishing for them there I have tried many tactics lead heads floaters all colors. Seen guys catch them legaly i think what are they doing different to have such success any ideas would be appreciated. If anyone is interested on going and show how it's done.(legaly)  i'm game otherwise i'm going crappie crazy got a small jon boat i'm ready to kill em anywhere. Anyone intrested let me know I am in the process of getting a truck but if you got one would be alot easier.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

It took me 1 1/2 seasons to really get the feel down of fishing the floaters. I had some guys down there that really knew there stuff showing me and that helped alot. The learning curve is always shorter if someone can SHOW you how something is done rather than tell you.


----------



## BigG (Apr 19, 2005)

Check out Coolwater & Maumee Tackle's site there both very informative. I fished both the Maumee and Sandusky, :S in Sandusky both times but did
well @ the Maumee, so of course the Maumee is my favorite but I will try Sandusky again this year.

Big G


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I love maumee tackle's site very good.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I cant wait? I have a question is the Bottonwood fishing area the side cut?


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

Side Cut is the name of the park that is north of Bluegrass Island. You must wade the channel between Side Cut park and Blue Grass Island and you will get to the main river channel and be fishing across from Buttonwood.


----------



## 1976mt250e (Jan 4, 2006)

when does the run usually start? i'm from the akron area and will be looking to do some fishing during the run this year, i've heard a good deal about it and would like to get out for it.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

its all depends.. its different from one year to the next.. if you are going there from out of town, i would keep an eye out on this forum for more info.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the plug about my site BigC, : )

Actually, for anyone who wants a general overview of the run or just wants to see some walleye pics from the run, my site does have some good info. Also, when the run actually starts I will have quite a bit of current run info.

http://www.coolwaterfish.com/About_Us.html

Gary, at Maumee Bait & Tackle usually does a really great job updating his site throughout the run. Not only will there be a ton of photos, there is detailed info daily. At times, I would say there is a slight variation from his report to my first hand experience for a particular day - but overall his site is a 'must see'.

And of course, right here in the NW Ohio Forum things get hopping. Those NE Ohio'ers get to have all that Steelhead fun and make us envy all those pics, Spring is our time for payback!


----------



## justin (Oct 26, 2005)

I moved to the West side of the state, and I would like to fish the walleye run. I used to fish the steelhead runs in Northeast Ohio. I fly fished for steelhead. 
Would I be able to fly fish for walleye in the west is I use different flies? How deep are the rivers that are commonly fished?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I think it would be VERY difficult to fly fish for Walleye during the run, I'm a novice fly fisherman but I really think youd have a lot better luck on spinning.

btw, Check your PM's


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

I agree with coolwater - however my purist flyrod buddy has gotten out in a boat and caught whitebass. So catching walleyes on the long rod surely can be done, there are just way more efficient ways  AJ


----------



## BradU20 (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't think the two guys beside you would appreciate your fly wizzing past their ears either.....    

Brad


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Being a nice guy that's while i'll let him stand all the way in the FRONT of the boat and i'll stay in the very BACK


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

I would highly doubt you would get a walleye on fly gear even if it wasn't crowded. They hug the bottom of the river and with standard spinning tackle any technique relies on ticking a jig or carolina rigged jigged just off the bottom. They only surface when spawing. perhaps later once the females move out and the jack start feeding heavily you'd get one. The water depth depends on location and raingfall but you're usually casting into 4-6 feet with some deeper holes around as well. Sometimes i'm standing chest deep and sometimes its ankle deep, just depends on where you are.


----------



## irasapper (Jul 9, 2005)

Where do you recomend, Maumee Tackle was talking about above the bridge in by Meigs.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I like to fish Bluegrass island in Sidecut metropark. There are a bunch of access points: the Towpath, Buttonwood, Orleans Park, Jerome Rd, etc. Just look for the traffic jams and you will find the popular spots!!!


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Justin, we all use either spinning or baitcasters. Been fishing the Maumee run for 20 years. Could get you hooked up if you would like. A lot of guys wade but I use my Lund. Drop me a line if interested. Maybe we could do a trade a trip. I would love to try for those steelies.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

irasapper, theres spots that tend to be better for high water or lower water but overall- as swantucky said- just look for the vehicles. Pretty much anywhere u access the river you will see rows of people. Look for a gap with enough room to fish and do your thing. If you arent seeing anything caught within eyesight of the row you are in- move on to a new area. I wish i could say the run is a time of relaxing fishing and listening to nature- but plain and simple its just urban fishing with a mess of other folks. If your new to the run, just go to any access spot and be observant.

Another thing to do is as you drive along the river look for someone coming off the water with their limit. They are done fishing for the day, should be in a good mood, and will likely talk to ya. I know for myself, when someone does this im more than happy to help- tell them what combination I caught them on and any specifics that I figured out that day for getting the fish. The people I dont help or the ones that come up behind me while im fishing ask me how im doing and proceed to cast 5 ft. away from me.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

The people I dont help or the ones that come up behind me while im fishing ask me how im doing and proceed to cast 5 ft. away from me.[/QUOTE]

You hit the nail on the head there coolwater. I am always willing to help someone who acts halfway decent, giving them the hot color, the hole I got them in or whatever. Too bad there are a few guys that ruin it with their attitude and lack of respect for others and the river.(snaggers, litterbugs,etc)


----------



## irasapper (Jul 9, 2005)

I can't understand people like that, (litter and all aroud rudeness) I try to pick up a bag of trash as I am leaving, when my kids and I camp we do the same think. Try to leave a place better than we found it. If everyone would do that there would be no problems. It seems to me that folks these days are not considerate at all, I was raised to respect the next guys area and try to give them room. I grew up fishig down in Florida the lake fishing was not bad it was fishing in the ocean off bridges that got conjested.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Justin, everybody up here either uses spinning or bait casting gear for doing the walleye. in the rivers.Iv'e been fishing the Maumee fir twenty years and could hook you up if you want. Most guys wade the river but I use my LUND. Maybe we could trade some Info as I would really love to try for those steelies. Drop me an E- mail if this interests you.


----------



## irasapper (Jul 9, 2005)

The Walleye fishing seems to me to be alot like bass fishing. I am new to the walleye game. (Only been in Ohio for about a year now) I didn't get to do too much fishing last year but plan on getting out more this year. Am I correct in the baits for walleye being similar to Bass?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Some guys still use the standby leadhead but probably 60%-70% have switched to a carolina rig. Which consists of a floating jig-head w/twistertail attached to a 18"-48" leader with a barrel swivel and an egg sinker from 1/8-3/4oz above the swivel on your main line.


----------



## irasapper (Jul 9, 2005)

Sounds alot like bass fishing to me, grew up in Florida fishing bass, then started to fly fish in Utah when I was out there. Now I am back on this side of the country ad have to remember how to fish again.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Well IMO the walleye run is pretty unique as far as comparing to anything, probablly the salmon runs are the only thing similar I can think of. It's not really similar at all the bass fishing. The river is very high in the spring and the current is real strong, and you're elbo to elbo. You cast upstream and let it drift till 2 o'clock and reel in real fast to cast again, and the whole thing takes mabye 30 seconds tops till you recast. The lake is obviously very different and mabye a little closer to bass fishing but baits are completely different. Eyes in the river are strictly jigs and in the lake its jigs, weight forward spinners, blade baits, or trolling cranks. Lake smallies are usually tubes dragged across the botton or dropshot plastics, with spinnerbaits and cranks mixed in if they are suspended. For largemouth you're looking at entirely different baits and techniques.


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

You could catch walleye on the fly rod in the maumee. You have to use the chuck and duck method and fish the same rig as what the jig fisherman use. So your not false casting like with a traditional dry fly, your chucking and letting your lead or floating jig bounce on the bottom just like everyone else. Then when you get through your drift, you roll cast it back to the 1-2 o'clock position. It may require a little more room, but not much. The guys I have fished with for steelhead and salmon use this same method for these species, because they too are found hugging the bottom most of the time. Hey, if anything, people will probably stay away from you because they think your an idiot. I might just have to take my fly rod down to the river in a couple of weeks. By the way the river is at 583 ft above sea level and muddy. For a reference point, 582 is the highest you can safely cross to bluegrass island at. Build ice build is what I say, I haven't got my ice fishing fix yet.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Justin, We all use either spinning or baitcasters for the river walleye runs. I have been fiehing the Maumee run for twenty years. I could hook you up if interested. Most of the guys wade but there are also plenty of us boaters. I fish from a 16ft. Lund. Maybe we could swap some info as I would like to try for some of those steelhead that you mentoned. Drop me a Line.


----------



## irasapper (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks for the information, I am looking forward to giving it a shot. I heard about it last season but couldn't get out and try it. I tried for Perch and cats last year, once it got hot the Perch moved out to deeper water I assume. I was out at Metzgers and in the Maumee river


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I have never fished the run. This post has been rather informative. Thanks.


----------



## irasapper (Jul 9, 2005)

Me either think I might give it a try. I am kinda concerned about fishing with someone in my hip pocket, but I reckon I'll give it a try.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Yea, dont let the crowds discourage ya- it can be a lot of fun.


----------

